# Repeat dados, wider than dado stack, is this possible?



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

Hopefully this picture expains what I am trying to do. Each bar has 8 evenly spaced cuts. I have 20 of them to do. My dado will not cut the full width of the cut in one pass. I thought I had this figured out but when I went to do it I failed. I scratched my head for about 2 hours and made lots of test cuts but I could not come up with anything. I also have a router table I can utilize but only one miter guage.


----------



## mark4345 (Oct 7, 2011)

Make a box joint jig to index the cuts


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

William Ng ^

Good idea Mark4345


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yeah buddy


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Get some inexpensive plastic shimns and widen it so you can do it at one go,

Most dado heads have negative rake, so they tend to lift the work. with all the ones I use, two passess are required for precise depth.

Eric


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

> Make a box joint jig to index the cuts
> 
> - mark4345


That was my thought to, and that is how I cut this scrap. The space between the end and the first cut is perfect, but the next cut will be wrong until the rest of the waste in the first cut is removed.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

I think maybe instead of having the spacer 15/32nds from the closest edge of the blade, maybe I should have the spacer in my jig set at 45/32nds from the outside of the blade. that would get my first cut in the right spot then I could just put the opposite face up against the fence and it should come out perfect… right?


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep, box joint jig. Set it up to cut all of the left hand sides first so they will have the proper spacing. Then reset it to cut out the remaining portion of the slots in a series of second passes.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Get some inexpensive plastic shimns and widen it so you can do it at one go,
> 
> Most dado heads have negative rake, so they tend to lift the work. with all the ones I use, two passess are required for precise depth.
> 
> ...


Exactly.you need a couple of spacers to do accurate cuts.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This is basically a large finger joint jig. Make your first 15/32 cut. Then index every 1-13/32 and repeat cut until all cuts have been made. Then go back to the start. Remove the last bit of the first cut and index the rest the same 1-13/32 until all have been done.


----------



## onesojourner (Sep 13, 2013)

> This is basically a large finger joint jig. Make your first 15/32 cut. Then index every 1-13/32 and repeat cut until all cuts have been made. Then go back to the start. Remove the last bit of the first cut and index the rest the same 1-13/32 until all have been done.
> 
> - MrRon


Awesome. That is what I was thinking. Thanks.


----------

